# My thumb is chewed up



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Codwrinkle is feeling better. He spent four days in the hospital a couple weeks ago because he couldn't breathe. COPD was the diagnosis. He's been taking meds and breathing treatments, and he doesn't gurgle and cough up nasty shit like he used to. I certainly don't miss hearing/seeing it.

His latest ailment is cabin fever. He called me and said he had permission to shoot turtles at his old boss's pond and he was sick of his chair. Pat Dye used to be a partner in this property, but sold his interest a few years ago. I had bream-fished this pond before with ol' Cod, catching 40 or so titty bream. I HAD to throw a spinnerbait a few times and caught half a dozen bass, but nothing over 2 1/2 lbs.

Today we were going to shoot turtles with our .17s, but as an afterthought, I asked Cod if we needed to take a fishing rod? He said sure, so I tossed an old baitcaster in the truck with a Zara Spook tied on. No other tackle or lures... I told Cod if they don't want the Spook - fine. If I loose our only lure - we shoot turtles.

Once we loaded our gear and Cod's old bod into the golf cart, he never got out of the cart until we left. Not me! Every time we got near a bassy-looking spot, I hopped out and walked-the-dog. It was middle of the day, bright sunshine, and the middle of June, so I didn't expect much on a topwater bait.

All I caught was 7 bass with the top three going 3 lbs, 7 lbs, and 9 lbs.

Say what?

OK, these are guesstimates, but I caught my first bass 64 years ago and have seen a few. (my personal best is 10 lbs 10 oz.) I have a big fist and I could get my fist in the 9's mouth.

Cod finally got to blast a few turtles, and I finally lost my only lure to a tree limb (no boat), so I closed out the day by whacking a beaver that was stupid enough to swim in front of us while we were shooting turtles.

All in all, a very memorable day.

First pic is the 7. Second pic with all the debris is the 9.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Those are monsters! Don’t think I’ve even seen a bass that big. 
Hope ole Cod gets better.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep them is Bucket mouth bass with out a dought,good job.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Ol' Cod seems to be much better. He's trying to quit smoking, bless his heart, but I think he had three cigs today. First one - he lit the filter. Dumbass!

I kinda quit bass fishing when I started striper fishing, but still caught an occasional 5 or 6 pounder while crappie fishing. The two biggest today beat anything I've caught in twenty years or so. BTW, released them all.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome!! Convince ole Cod to lay off those cigs....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Holey Moley! I caught an 8 pounder once - next best was about 4..... those are 2 gooduns!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good times!!! Whacking a beaver....hahaha needed to shoot the beaver over turtles any day!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Good times!!! Whacking a beaver....hahaha needed to shoot the beaver over turtles any day!


Cod said he didn't see any bullet splash when I shot the beaver, so he guessed I hit it. I told him to tell his old boss that I left him a fine Zara Spook hanging from a limb, and maybe the beaver nuisance control will get us invited back.

Hard to imagine how much fun that pond would be at first light or in April or early May.

Btw, Cod picked me up at 11:00 and we got almost to the pond when Cod realized he forgot the key to the gate. Had to drive all the way back to his house to fetch it. I unlocked the gate at 12:45! Did I remind him what a dipshit he was? Nah, only every mile marker.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Jason said:


> Good times!!! Whacking a beaver....hahaha needed to shoot the beaver over turtles any day![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Bahaha! No undertones there


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah Bod' them stripes have ruint' many a good bass man. I was'at em today👏🏻😜!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

BTW God speed to Cod.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dmoney said:


> BTW God speed to Cod.


Thank you for that.


----------

